# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  peternak lokal kah om dan tante......?

## showa

Selamat datang

Kami menunggu kehadiran para peternak lokal indonesia di ruang ini, mari kita kumpul........

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bedhul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Showa,

Mungkin boleh diperkenalkan awalnya dengan LBFF dan Tapos.  :Nerd:

----------

